# Look At This!



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't know if this has been seen before...BUT WOW.

http://www.flyingcigar.de/flying_cigars/2007_04_singapore_jimmys_treasures_part_one.php

http://www.flyingcigar.de/flying_cigars/2007_12_singapore_jimmys_treasures_part_two.php


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

...and this.

http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2007/09/28/when_a_cigar_is_more_than_a_smoke/


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

$55,000 for a box of Beehikes. Sign me up for 4 please.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Very cool pics


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Saw that when I was on CA. Awesome photos.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes I have seen this previously and was just amazed at looking at draw after draw of great looking sticks


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I never saw the second link. I would love a collection like that, hell I'd love to just be in its presence.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome!

Funny they were making the big deal and multiple pictures of the Monte # 3's and calling them Monte Dunhills. ANyone else notice they were the same ones around recently with the stickers?

Lord!
Lansdale that is.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:dr

Awesome photos. Thanks for sharing. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that is a collection! Makes my little cooler look a little, ya know... white trashy.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr Siglo XXI Humidor. What I would do to own that humidor. :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have bought a humidor or two or three but I will never spend the money for the behike that is nuts. My favorite one is the Trinidad farm house out of all of them.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the link I have not seen this one before :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

That is SO AMAZING.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. Those specialty humidors were beautiful. :dr


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool photos thanks for sharing with us.:tu


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pics. Now that is one well stocked humi and bar.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Funny they were making the big deal and multiple pictures of the Monte # 3's and calling them Monte Dunhills. ANyone else notice they were the same ones around recently with the stickers?
> 
> ...


Yup. Noticed that too. Call them what you want, they are blockbuster cigars! Maybe I will get that fourth box...


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Yup. Noticed that too. Call them what you want, they are blockbuster cigars! Maybe I will get that fourth box...


Good Lord! Not another Lansdowne! I only got one. :ss

But in all seriousness, that place is surreal. It's like walking through the pages of MRN's book but better because you can run your fingers over vintage humidors and sniff the cigars.

Jimmy's a wild, colorful and generous character with a mind as sharp as a needle. Great fun. I would say my favorite there would be the Guayasamin humidor, among others.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

What's the point. He's got a bunch of over-priced, over-hyped humidors with cigars that will never be smoked. Now I would be impressed if the humidors were half full cause he's been herfing them like there is no tomorrow :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Cotton said:


> What's the point. He's got a bunch of over-priced, over-hyped humidors with cigars that will never be smoked. Now I would be impressed if the humidors were half full cause he's been herfing them like there is no tomorrow :ss


While you are certainly entitled to your opinion (hell, that's what this place is all about :tu), and many of these humidors are indeed expensive by _any_ standard, most are phenomenal cigars (the P-150s and 1996s, for example, are among the ten or twenty best cigars I've ever smoked). Though I've never met him, as you read in the article, he offered a Behike to the interviewer so one can infer that he will smoke the humidor cigars. Furthermore, he has clearly broken several of the humidors (1996s, P-150s, etc.) as evidenced by the singles in many of the photos. I guess all that I'm saying is that they really are great cigars and though many collectors do indeed smoke their collections (I know I do, as do many others here at CS), one can only smoke so many cigars in a day.


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Cotton said:


> What's the point. He's got a bunch of over-priced, over-hyped humidors with cigars that will never be smoked. Now I would be impressed if the humidors were half full cause he's been herfing them like there is no tomorrow :ss


Many of the humidors we can only dream of being in the same room, let alone owning, but they are expensive because most of them hold cigars that are legendary, standard bearers of that blend, vintage notwithstanding. :tu

I try to make it to Jimmy's club when I'm overnighting for meetings, about once a month or so; he does smoke the cigars, and have offered me to try many different vintages and brands from his collection. Few I've accepted, many I've declined from an embarrasment of his generosity. To me he plays on a different league.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Very interesting!:tu Thanks for sharing


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

That is truly amazing! I might try to stop by his cigar parlor when I am in Singapore next (will be there in 2 weeks, but only in lay-over to Malaysia). It would truly be awesome to see these impressive humidors in person and meet Jimmy.

Enjoy-:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

WTG!!! :dr:dr:dr Ridiculous...


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

Abosolutly incredible.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------

